# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ku bie Shqiperia ne harte?

## OltiNushaj

Nje gje interesante gje mendoj qe do ju lere te mendoheni. Sote isha ne gjygj me juristen qe punoj. Ishte thjesht nje gjygj divorci per nje familje. Mbas gjygjit, vajta edhe bera nje muhabet te shkurter me gjykatesin e larte qe edhe punon tek "Superior Court of Canada". Nga fundi i muhabetit, ai me pyeti per origjinen time. Normalisht i thash qe kam lindur edhe jam rritur ne shqiperi. Ai ngeci per thjesht 2 sekonda edhe me pa ne drite te syrit edhe me pyeti... "Ne cfare kontinenti i bie shqiperia?" Ne kete moment 1000 gjera kaluan neper mendjen time. Nje nga te cilat eshte se si nje njeri kaq intelekt, nuk mund ta di ku nje vend ndodhet ne hart, edhe ay vend eshte i cili qe ka bere histori ne pjesen ballkanike. Si me shaka i thash ku ndodhej, edhe si habitur me tha' Ohhh po e kam parasysh". Pergjigja ime ishte thjesht ne veri te Greqise. Pastaj si me shaka i thash te dashurit Gjykates, "Ska problem zoteri, shume veta nuk e di ku i bie Kanadaja Gjithesesi" Ju lutem njerez a mund te me ndimoni me kete pyetja qe kam... 

Pse Jane njerezit e botes kaq injorant qe as nuk dine ne cfare kontinenti i bie atdheu jone?????

----------


## panchovilla

> Nje gje interesante gje mendoj qe do ju lere te mendoheni. Sote isha ne gjygj me juristen qe punoj. Ishte thjesht nje gjygj divorci per nje familje. Mbas gjygjit, vajta edhe bera nje muhabet te shkurter me gjykatesin e larte qe edhe punon tek "Superior Court of Canada". Nga fundi i muhabetit, ai me pyeti per origjinen time. Normalisht i thash qe kam lindur edhe jam rritur ne shqiperi. Ai ngeci per thjesht 2 sekonda edhe me pa ne drite te syrit edhe me pyeti... "Ne cfare kontinenti i bie shqiperia?" Ne kete moment 1000 gjera kaluan neper mendjen time. Nje nga te cilat eshte se si nje njeri kaq intelekt, nuk mund ta di ku nje vend ndodhet ne hart, edhe ay vend eshte i cili qe ka bere histori ne pjesen ballkanike. Si me shaka i thash ku ndodhej, edhe si habitur me tha' Ohhh po e kam parasysh". Pergjigja ime ishte thjesht ne veri te Greqise. Pastaj si me shaka i thash te dashurit Gjykates, "Ska problem zoteri, shume veta nuk e di ku i bie Kanadaja Gjithesesi" Ju lutem njerez a mund te me ndimoni me kete pyetja qe kam... 
> 
> Pse Jane njerezit e botes kaq injorant qe as nuk dine ne cfare kontinenti i bie atdheu jone?????


Nuk befasohem sepse njerezit merren me pune tjera nuk jane si ne shqiptaret qe i mesojme kryeqytetet e te gjitha shteteve permendsh e ne fund cka fitojme nga kjo?
Shumica e amerikanve jane njelloj. Ne fillim befasohesha por jo me.

----------


## OltiNushaj

> Nuk befasohem sepse njerezit merren me pune tjera nuk jane si ne shqiptaret qe i mesojme kryeqytetet e te gjitha shteteve permendsh e ne fund cka fitojme nga kjo?
> Shumica e amerikanve jane njelloj. Ne fillim befasohesha por jo me.


Me kete qe ke thene ke plotsisht te drejte por duhet te marresh ne konsiderat qe njerezit duhet te pakten te keq edhe pak informacion sa ta dine ne cfare kontinenti i bie nje vend. Injorance ne Ameriken e jugut eshte teper e larte per mendimin tim. Te dishe ku i bie greqia ose Italia se ka forme kepuce edhe mos dish ne cfare kondinenti i bie shqiperia eshte skandal!

----------


## panchovilla

Ata si dine shtetet e veta e lere ti Shqiperine. Ka njerez qe kur s'kane dale nga shteti i vet e jo nga SHBA-ja jasht :buzeqeshje:  lol

----------


## OltiNushaj

> Ata si dine shtetet e veta e lere ti Shqiperine. Ka njerez qe kur s'kane dale nga shteti i vet e jo nga SHBA-ja jasht lol


hahahaha, kjo me pelqeu shume. e forte fare. ka raste qe as nuk shkojne nga kanadaja ne amerike. lmao. thungs up man!!!

----------


## flag

> OltiNushi
> "Ne cfare kontinenti i bie shqiperia?"


Kjo duhet te jet&#235; nje shenje e mire kur nje gjykat&#235;s nuk e dij se ku i bie Shqip&#235;ria, sepe kjo tregon se asnjehere nuk e ka pasur ndonje Shqiptar&#235; ne gjygjin e tij.
Edhe mua me eshte b&#235;r&#235; nje pyetje e ngjashme dhe gjithnje pergjigja ime eshte, Shqiperia/Kosova eshte ne Evrop&#235; dhe vetem 3 ore fluturim prej Londre.
Ne fillim kam menduar se e kan nga arroganca por thjesht me kohe e kam kuptuar se Britanezet dhe gjeographia/historia jan shume larg nga njeri tjetri.
Nuk i kan hallet siq i kemi ne Shqiptaret qe perveq qe mesojm nga shkolla, gjithnje kemi qen&#235; te ngulitur para TV e Radio lajmeve duke pritur nje lajm te mire nga bota per shtetin ton&#235;. E kam fjalen sidomos per Shqiptaret nga Kosova.

----------


## PINK

Pse ju duket kaq cudi .

Ketu qe femije dhe deri kur rriten nuk bejne ndonje klase gjeografie , sic benim ne per vite te tera . 
So domosdo nga do e dine , apo shqiperia vend i madh shume , lol

----------


## madmen

> So domosdo nga do e dine , apo shqiperia vend i madh shume , lol


 nuk eshte e thene qe je nje shtet i vogel dhe nuk duhet te njifesh se ka plot shtete te vogla sa ne dhe praps e prap jan te njohura. e vetmja gje qe na ngelet ne eshte qe  tja mesojme atyre se ka dhe neje vend qe quhet SHQİPERİ dhe qe edhe pse e vogel nuk eshte per tu perbuzur.

----------


## PINK

> nuk eshte e thene qe je nje shtet i vogel dhe nuk duhet te njifesh se ka plot shtete te vogla sa ne dhe praps e prap jan te njohura. e vetmja gje qe na ngelet ne eshte qe  tja mesojme atyre se ka dhe neje vend qe quhet SHQİPERİ dhe qe edhe pse e vogel nuk eshte per tu perbuzur.



Dakort qe ka dhe shtete te vogla dhe te fuqishme qe njihen ne bote , per shume arsye . Pse do njihej shqiperia .. kur ka qene e mbyllur dhe e izoluar nga bota ? Dhe dakort me ardhjen e demokracise dhe  shume njerez kane levizur neper vende te ndryshme te botes do behet disi me e njohur dhe besoj nje dite do e dine se ku bie shqiperia .

----------


## OltiNushaj

> Kjo duhet te jetë nje shenje e mire kur nje gjykatës nuk e dij se ku i bie Shqipëria, sepe kjo tregon se asnjehere nuk e ka pasur ndonje Shqiptarë ne gjygjin e tij.
> Edhe mua me eshte bërë nje pyetje e ngjashme dhe gjithnje pergjigja ime eshte, Shqiperia/Kosova eshte ne Evropë dhe vetem 3 ore fluturim prej Londre.
> Ne fillim kam menduar se e kan nga arroganca por thjesht me kohe e kam kuptuar se Britanezet dhe gjeographia/historia jan shume larg nga njeri tjetri.
> Nuk i kan hallet siq i kemi ne Shqiptaret qe perveq qe mesojm nga shkolla, gjithnje kemi qenë te ngulitur para TV e Radio lajmeve duke pritur nje lajm te mire nga bota per shtetin tonë. E kam fjalen sidomos per Shqiptaret nga Kosova.


une jam plotsisht per kete qe kethene, pos mos harro qe pos mos te ishte per ne shqiptaret qe punojme si kafsh ne keto vende evropiane sidomos greqia, gjerat nuk do te ishin gjelloj.

----------


## ChuChu

Para 99es dhe s'na njihnin (ketej nga Amerika flas), po pas trazirave ne Kosove dhe dyndjes se tyre ne Amerike s'ka ngel i madh e i vogel pa na njoft. 

Kushedi si ia ka thene "&#235;llbenia" ky Olti gjykatesit se s'e kane fajin ata qe e kemi theksin e trashe ne. 

 :Lulja3:

----------


## lumturi

Mendoj sepse televizori,revistat,gazetat nuk flasim per Shqiperine, dhe nese nje person nuk do tja dije per histori ose gjeografi, nuk do ta dine ku Shqiperia eshte.

----------


## panchovilla

> Para 99es dhe s'na njihnin (ketej nga Amerika flas), po pas trazirave ne Kosove dhe dyndjes se tyre ne Amerike s'ka ngel i madh e i vogel pa na njoft. 
> 
> Kushedi si ia ka thene "&#235;llbenia" ky Olti gjykatesit se s'e kane fajin ata qe e kemi theksin e trashe ne.


S'ka lidhje me theksin ka shume robe qe nuk dojne ta dine biles. E cka ne me zor do ua mesojme? Flas per veten. Nese me pyet dikush i them jam shqiptar perhere. NUk genjej. Ka shume shqiptare qe thone jane italiane apo greke. 
Nese s'dojne ta dine as mua nuk me interson fare.
Sidoqofte sa shume njerez ka qe s'shikojne kurre televizor. Ska lidhje as me KOsoven as me asgje. Who cares?

----------


## Kërçovare1

E njejta gje me ka ndodhur edhe mua... Kur para disa javes ndodhi termeti ne Pakistan, nje kolege ne pune me pyeti: "Termeti, u shkaktoi ndonje dem ndonjerit prej njerezve te tu?" I shpjegova mire se ku ndodhemi ne dhe ku ra termeti dhe sa larg jane keto vende. Kur pas disa ditesh ajo me beri te njejten pyetje atehere me nevrikosi me shume... Ca njerez s'duan te mesojne per vende tjera por me e keqja eshte s'u vjen turp nga padituria...

----------


## panchovilla

> E njejta gje me ka ndodhur edhe mua... Kur para disa javes ndodhi termeti ne Pakistan, nje kolege ne pune me pyeti: "Termeti, u shkaktoi ndonje dem ndonjerit prej njerezve te tu?" I shpjegova mire se ku ndodhemi ne dhe ku ra termeti dhe sa larg jane keto vende. Kur pas disa ditesh ajo me beri te njejten pyetje atehere me nevrikosi me shume... Ca njerez s'duan te mesojne per vende tjera por me e keqja eshte s'u vjen turp nga padituria...


S'ke pse te nevrikosesh. Nese ata jene cinike behu edhe tiu cinike. Kur me bejne me pyetje te kota ashtu i jap edhe une pergjigje kot. `I am Japanese`.
Pyetjes me vend pergjigje me vend pyetjes kot pergjigje kot :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> Pse ju duket kaq cudi .
> 
> Ketu qe femije dhe deri kur rriten nuk bejne ndonje klase gjeografie , sic benim ne per vite te tera . 
> So domosdo nga do e dine , apo shqiperia vend i madh shume , lol



Ne  kena  pas  lujt  BOTASH  ku  benim  nje  rreth  te  madh  e  ndanim  ne  aq  pjese  sa  kalamoj  ishim  dhe  cdo  njeri  nga  ne  i  vinte  nje  emer  shteti  apo  kryeqyteti  pjeses  ku  qendronte  pastaj  hidhnim  shkopin  lart  dhe  atje ku  binte  shkopi  duhej  te  kthhej  personi  pastaj  te  theriste  nje  emer  shteti  tjeter e  keshtu  perserisnim  edhe  detyrat  e gjeografise  loll....

----------


## Lunesta

Hape harten dhe djathtas e ke.

Sa per ate pune ja ke fut kot ti or cun seska njeri ketej nga anet tona (me nje llaf shqiperia) qe se di ku bie kanadaja, do apo sdo ti.

E kujt i rruhet ku eshte shqiperia. Vend aq i vogel sa jemi normalisht qe mezi do ja degjosh emrin, pale te takosh nje shqiptar. Bijini shkurt e thoni qe jeni italiane, se ate e dine te gjithe.

----------


## panchovilla

> Hape harten dhe djathtas e ke.
> 
> Sa per ate pune ja ke fut kot ti or cun seska njeri ketej nga anet tona (me nje llaf shqiperia) qe se di ku bie kanadaja, do apo sdo ti.
> 
> E kujt i rruhet ku eshte shqiperia. Vend aq i vogel sa jemi normalisht qe mezi do ja degjosh emrin, pale te takosh nje shqiptar. Bijini shkurt e thoni qe jeni italiane, se ate e dine te gjithe.


Ti more shk&#235;rdhat&#235; italian qenke a? Tani ja vure kapakun. Ne shume tema te kam pare se cfare zagari je. Por tani e mbaroi muhabeti e di se cfare fundrine je.

----------


## panchovilla

> Hape harten dhe djathtas e ke.
> 
> Sa per ate pune ja ke fut kot ti or cun seska njeri ketej nga anet tona (me nje llaf shqiperia) qe se di ku bie kanadaja, do apo sdo ti.
> 
> E kujt i rruhet ku eshte shqiperia. Vend aq i vogel sa jemi normalisht qe mezi do ja degjosh emrin, pale te takosh nje shqiptar. Bijini shkurt e thoni qe jeni italiane, se ate e dine te gjithe.


Shko te forumet italiane mor travesti mos ta shoh surratin ketu. Cka kerkon te forumi shqiptar se marr vesh?

----------


## OltiNushaj

> Ti more shkërdhatë italian qenke a? Tani ja vure kapakun. Ne shume tema te kam pare se cfare zagari je. Por tani e mbaroi muhabeti e di se cfare fundrine je.


As une se dija qe ky maloku ishte italian. Kurvat e ***** i kam vetem inat se 1. trajtoje shqiptaret ne itali keq edhe 2. sepse kan krijuar luftra me atdheun tone kur situata ishte ne zvillim. 

Vafancoule figlio di ******

----------

